# Tyco #9 Kasey Kahne !



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is a tyco dodge intrepid #9 kasey kahne nascar that I customized this past two days.. I used those #22 caterpillar tyco bodies.. I just made two of them that I am selling another one at ebay right now. Umm I got the decals from Patto's. What you guys think?? check out the url below for pictures.

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/kasey.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/kasey1.JPG

 Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! Looks super well done. 

If it was sliding sideways with the #20 right behind it I'd think it was the real thing.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah thanks!.. I used micyou03's advice to just paint the whole #22 body and it works out beautifully and very shiny (It has three coats of clearcoats) 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Wes,

Very sharp. Enjoy yours and I hope you do well with the on on ebay.

Mike U


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks!
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Looks great! Are those decals on the tires too? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
Excellent work! The decals look great and I like the red wheels alot--it really sets it off. 
Thanks for sharing the pics















Cheers!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Roadrunner, 

those tires came from the tyco sets (cheerios and dewalt). I wish i can find a way to paint them on the tires and use them for display only but i only have 4 sets of them so not enough..

Boss9 - thanks!


Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

WesJY said:


> Roadrunner,
> 
> those tires came from the tyco sets (cheerios and dewalt). I wish i can find a way to paint them on the tires and use them for display only but i only have 4 sets of them so not enough..
> 
> ...


It doesn't cost much to have rubber stamps made. I wonder if we could use something like that?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that would be awesome . 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i sold one (kasey kahne #9 body only) on ebay for 31.00 not bad deal.. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Congrats, I was watching that auction to see how you did. I was going to comment but I just didnt get to it. Good job!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks!

Wes


----------

